# Tomoe Nage in Lancashire Catch?



## lklawson (May 18, 2010)

In the 1906 edition of Longhurst's Jiu Jitsu and Other Methods of Self Defense, he states:


> The three illustrations, Figs. 33 to 35,[ed:
> Tomoe Nage - named "Somersault Throw"] give a
> capital rendering of the different stages of one of
> the cleverest and most effective throws included in
> ...


Now, I've seen Tomoe in Petter's wrestling, but not in any of the Lancashire Catch texts I've seen (admittedly, not that many).

Have any of you seen any historic evidence (pics, descriptions, etc.) for Tomoe in Lancashire Catch?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

